

(Geekiest Of Chefs) Grant Achatz On Turning Logistical Problems Into Inspiration - tptacek
http://food.theatlantic.com/back-of-the-house/food-tasting-or-art-installation.php

======
tptacek
Once you start seeing how stories like this fit into the Hacker News ethos,
it's kind of hard to stop seeing it.

~~~
misuba
Chef Achatz is absolutely a hacker. The chapter on him in Michael Ruhlman's
_The Reach of a Chef_ is extraordinary.

~~~
tptacek
Go eat there sometime. Highly recommended. =)

